# Reels on wheels jr cart



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

65$

Can meet at Lusby md


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

I may take this. How would you rate condition?


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

6/10 It has the wheel missing a grip now w electric tape and a chair leg cap but it still functions


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

]6/10 It has only the wheel and a grip now w electric tape and a chair leg cap but it still functions


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

not sure what all that means exactly. "only the wheel"...do you mean the front caster wheel? Does it still have the main tires/wheels? What do you mean by "chair leg cap"? I sent you a pm...so that you can send me some pics, unless you just want to post pics here on the thread.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I will call you later today


----------

